# My mice



## martenfisher (Aug 2, 2010)

I got some hairless mice and out bred them with texel. I did not breed for color except for yellow I love that color the most. I did still end up with about every color there is. WHite brindle, yellow brindle, brown brindle, siamese, mice the color of a chocolate bar with no grizzle at all and so on and so on. I like random. My hairless mice had genetic issues when I first got them. They were very skinny and tiny. I mean adult mice the size of a fuzzy or fresh hopper. They also would get at least one eye so large it would bulge out of the head and they could not blink. Feeding the mice that were sickly to my snakes I kept the biggest strongest fastest growers. Now almost all my mice produce big strong babies with little to no problems. My hairless females are large and good mothers. They often nurse the babies just fine but somtimes they don't make milk very well and the hets have to help. Every colony I have developed is all rex or texel with hairless studs. I do little to no inbreeding and prefer to just produce hets so not to produce inbreeding issues. This keeps my hairless very healthy and making babies. Contrary to a statement I saw on here my hairless and texel produce tons of babies quickly with no canibalism that I know of. I feed them pregnant pig food and nut and berry bird mix. Hairless mice need a bit more fat than regular mice because for some reason they burn fat off fast unlike regular mice. Hairless mice have sensitive eyes so I never use pine or cedar only aspen. I Do prekill and feed my mice to my snakes but only what I feel is not suitable to breed by my standards. I do not house my mice as food stock but they get boxes good mixed food and mineral licks. I don't mind sharing my mice if anyone is in Florida and would like to get some. I just can't give them all away but I don't mind sharing.

One of my hairless studs









A baby hairless texel going through the change.









Hairless with a little left









A fresh shed baby









A yellow heterozygous









A silver heterozygous









Black eyed orange heterozygous









This is just a drop in the bucket of the colors and variety.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Heya, well done you for working on your lines so well! I must admit I'm not into the hairless and such types BUT I can totally appreciate the hard work and thought that goes into improving health in certain mice, congrats x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like the one with the hairless head,reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I really like the one with the hairless head,reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on


Film called Critters Sarah


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://wpcontent.answcdn.com/wikipedia/ ... i_male.jpg

I had to know the answer,its this

I've never had a mouse start with fur then shed it,mine start off bald.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Love them all!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

martenfisher said:


> A baby hairless texel going through the change.


I don't want to offend, but this has to be the most frightening mouse I've ever seen! :shock: It honestly looks like something that would be in a horror movie!


----------



## martenfisher (Aug 2, 2010)

This picture always freaks people out. Somthing about ugly animals I love. We all need som luvin.



gypsy84 said:


> martenfisher said:
> 
> 
> > A baby hairless texel going through the change.
> ...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

would you mind if I copied a picture of some of your mice to share with some mouse enthusiasts who do not have access to the internet?


----------



## martenfisher (Aug 2, 2010)

Go ahead. Dend me yur email if you need bigger files.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you,appreciated very much.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. I just have no words. :shock: 
But you already knew that.

Amazing, amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## martenfisher (Aug 2, 2010)

Reposting


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

SarahC said:


> I really like the one with the hairless head,reminds me of something I can't quite put my finger on


 It's a gobledock!


----------

